# Sticky  Spam Threads or Posts



## Trouthunter

Guys & Girls,

We have paid sponsors on 2cool who advertise their businesses and help to keep this site up and running. When someone who is not a sponsor posts a thread or replies to a thread that they have something for sale or offer their services as a guide, outfitter or what have you it is a slap in the face to those who pay for the right to advertise.

Mont now has a zero tolerance policy on those who spam the boards and there will be no warning as before; the offending party will have his or her account banned if they break the rules.

We have a board where you can sell most anything you want as long as it's legal and that's the Classifieds. Please use that to sell hunts, gear or your services.

Don't lose your posting privileges here by spamming the boards.

Thanks,

TH


----------

